
Crypto coin company 'disappears with millions',leaving one-word message: ‘’ - mpweiher
http://metro.co.uk/2018/01/29/crypto-coin-company-disappears-millions-leaving-one-word-message-penis-7270455/
======
fiiv
It was not millions. Reporter did not check the smart contract. The scammer
only made a few thousand.

